# I Want To Build This And Put It In My Truck



## coolidge (Oct 3, 2015)

then do this at 0:27 when I pull up to a stop light!


----------



## dave2176 (Oct 3, 2015)

Was on a Renault racing team back in '86. Didn't run quite like that unfortunately.


----------



## CluelessNewB (Oct 3, 2015)

I once owned a Renault R8, that wast't it


----------



## coolidge (Oct 4, 2015)

Best sleeper Renault ever at 2:00, I want to blast past my local speed traps in this about 18,000 rpm this thing has a 820hp V10 F1 engine stuffed in it, brilliant!!


----------



## coolidge (Oct 4, 2015)

Later coppers, 2:49


----------

